# Battlestar Galactica 8/19/05 (S02E06) "Home"



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Pretty good ep...the scene with Duela and Adama didn't work for me, though...I understand its deeper meaning, but the dialogue seemed too cryptic...people don't talk like that... 

Glad the priestess is dead, though! 

Where did Boomer get this rocket launcher from? it was just sitting there on the hill waiting for her? how did she know it was there?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> people don't talk like that...


...but Cylons do...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Where did Boomer get this rocket launcher from? it was just sitting there on the hill waiting for her? how did she know it was there?


I wonder about that, too. She took it off a dead guy, but who was the dead guy? I geuss it was supposed to be one of the guys who came with them, but he seemed off in a different direction.

The one thing I want to repeat is that they should have killed Boomer!!
Geez, they fall for it every time. It's so obvious she's playing them. I'd take my chances on finding the temple on my own.


----------



## jafa (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I guess Boomer didn't have a good placemark on Google Kobol.

Ok, so the new CAG was a misstep. It seemed like he was thrown to the wolves without adequate training for his new role, although there may not have been anyone to train him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> ...but Cylons do...


LOL...

that was Duela, not Gaeta...He's the cylon!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

There was some really great shot composition in this episode (photography, I mean).

For example, some of the close-ups of Duela in Adama's office where you saw just her face, not her hair or uniform. I never realized she was so pretty. 

And then that scene with Lee and Kara sitting back-to-back...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

how about the Apollo/Starbuck kiss? that was quite a surprise!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I really enjoyed the subtlety of the blond Cylon telling Dr. Baltar about humans and their "self-destructive behavior" as he stood there smoking a cigarette (which many consider self-destructive). 

And I HATED the preview for next week. They give away too much (or they appear to be).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> And I HATED the preview for next week. They give away too much (or they appear to be).


No, they didn't. They're messing with you.


Spoiler



A lot of it was shot in the weirdly-colored, solarized style they've used for Roslin's hallucinations.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

When thay landed on Kobol and looked up at the ridge they needed to get to.......Was I the only one thinking, "Everyone back on the ship. Let's fly to up there."


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

atrac said:


> I really enjoyed the subtlety of the blond Cylon telling Dr. Baltar about humans and their "self-destructive behavior" as he stood there smoking a cigarette (which many consider self-destructive).
> 
> And I HATED the preview for next week. They give away too much (or they appear to be).


I heard the part about "humans being the masters of self-destruction" that Number 6 stated, but at the beginning of that scene I couldn't make out what Baltar was saying. I kept rewinding to go over it, but still couldn't make it all out. Anyone know?

This is really a great series.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danieljanderson said:


> When thay landed on Kobol and looked up at the ridge they needed to get to.......Was I the only one thinking, "Everyone back on the ship. Let's fly to up there."


absolutely! it made no sense why they needed to go on foot...but then they said something about looking for graves to mark the path...

seemed that the symbol on the stone was a lot like a cross, though, which was a little strange...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> absolutely! it made no sense why they needed to go on foot...but then they said something about looking for graves to mark the path...


Exactly--Boomie didn't know where the path was, only how to follow the path. Which, I'm guessing, she couldn't do from the air.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I found it funny that in a show that relies on religious themes, but not specifically as far as I can tell, religions of earth, that Apollo said "For Christ's sake."


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> For example, some of the close-ups of Duela in Adama's office where you saw just her face, not her hair or uniform. I never realized she was so pretty.


That's funny, because I was thinking just the opposite. I thought to myself, , , 
"Is that Ice-T's daughter? Yuck." 

As to the previews for next week, here is my opinion:



Spoiler: said:


> I think Boomer and Richard Hatch will be protecting Lee and The Old Man, but Hatch will shoot Lee and blame it on Boomer.


Hey, how do you do those spoiler alerts???


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ovr8ted said:


> Is that Ice-T's daughter?


She's not Ice-T's daughter...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ovr8ted said:


> Hey, how do you do those spoiler alerts???


there's a sticky at the top of the forum that explains the guidelines

you can preview your post to see if you did it right as well...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> I found it funny that in a show that relies on religious themes, but not specifically as far as I can tell, religions of earth, that Apollo said "For Christ's sake."


I totally missed that...what scene was it in? I'd like to replay and check...that's got to be a terrible mistake by the producer to let that slip...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I totally missed that...what scene was it in? I'd like to replay and check...that's got to be a terrible mistake by the producer to let that slip...


I didn't hear that either.

As for my random observations...

Dee is absolutely beautiful. They really play her looks down big time. To my completely unbiased queer eye, she's much more beautiful than Six.

Yet another great episode. Not to disagree, but I actually liked the scene between Dee and Adama. I was also sorry to see the priest go.

I believe that Boomer got the weapon from the Toaster that fell off the cliff.

I was screaming at the TV when "to be continued" came up on the screen. This show goes by so quickly. I told my Partner that our hotel in Hawaii had better have the Sci-Fi channel. I think we can take an hour out of our vacation for our favorite show. I can't fathom not being able to watch another episode until we get back on Labor Day.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I was also sorry to see the priest go.


I was suprised. I thought for a time she was a Cylon, pushing the President along much the way 6 does to Baltar.


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Dee is absolutely beautiful. They really play her looks down big time. To my completely unbiased queer eye, she's much more beautiful than Six.


This queer guy agrees with you.



PJO1966 said:


> I told my Partner that our hotel in Hawaii had better have the Sci-Fi channel. I think we can take an hour out of our vacation for our favorite show. I can't fathom not being able to watch another episode until we get back on Labor Day.


Don't you have a Tivo ;-) I went though the same thing last Friday when I was out of town. Hotel didn't have Sci-Fi. I had to wait to watch when I got home.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yes, it'll be on Tivo when we get back... but that's a long time to wait before seeing the continuation of this episode.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I totally missed that...what scene was it in? I'd like to replay and check...that's got to be a terrible mistake by the producer to let that slip...


It was somewhere in the scene between Apollo and Starbuck when he takes her pyramid ball. She gets upset and walks away but Apollo was just trying to kid around.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

hefe said:


> I found it funny that in a show that relies on religious themes, but not specifically as far as I can tell, religions of earth, that Apollo said "For Christ's sake."


I thought he said that as well. My partner claims Apollo said "For frak's sake."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

WinBear said:


> I thought he said that as well. My partner claims Apollo said "For frak's sake."


I'd have to go back and listen closer then...I could have sworn...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Dee is absolutely beautiful. _(...)_ To my completely unbiased queer eye, she's much more beautiful than Six.


Let's not get carried away...


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The weapon boomer used was carried by one of the 'prisoners' on the trip. He and Helo were point and he went further ahead when the lady found the marker on the trail. He was one of the first killed when the mechanical cylons opened up.

That sure does do a lot of damage for a shotgun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Let's not get carried away...


Yes, they are each equally beautiful, in their own way.

Which is to say, if I had to choose between Six, Duella, Starbuck, and Boomie, it might be a tough choice, but however it went, I think I could find it in me to live with the consequences.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Usually they're good about remembering to have the characters say "Gods" instead of "Jesus" or "Christ" but Tigh let a "Jesus" slip through last week. According to the podcast a lot of the scene between Apollo and Starbuck was ad-libed by the actors so it was probably just a mistake that no one caught.

The podcast also goes a lot into Elosha's death and how they couldn't decide if they were going to kill her or Billy. (They felt they needed to kill someone close to Roslin so that she would be personally affected by her decision, just as Adama was affected by his.) While they were talking about it they also had the best line from the podcasts yet: "Stargate would have shot someone by now!"


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Another great episode.

Duella is beautiful. I put her up there with Boomer. And the more I see 6 the less attractive I think she is.

Was anyone else pissed at the President when she told them to throw Boomer out of the airlock? Helo isn't necessarily not loyal to Adama. He's only there now cause that's where Boomer is. And that's where Starbuck had to come back to.

Going to be interesting when Adama and Chief see Boomer again.

J


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jwjody said:


> Was anyone else pissed at the President when she told them to throw Boomer out of the airlock?


I said it all spoilery last week, and now I'll come out of the Spoiler Closet and say it openly:

What interested me about that scene is that they seem to be setting it up where the sweet little school-teacher who accidently became President is going to be the hard-line anti-Cylon, while the hard-ass military commander will be the one who judges Cylons on their individual merits (based on his musings about Boomer), and might be willing to work with the right Cylons.

I've suspected (along with other folks, of course) almost since the beginnings that there are anti-human and pro-human factions among the Cylons (although even the pro-human ones seem to be more interested in using us than working with us). It would be very interesting if anti-Cylon and, well, not pro-Cylon but less-anti-Cylon factions emerged among the humans as well, and then if the moderate humans and the moderate Cylons joined forces or at least collaborated to an extent. Then you'd have three sides to the war--the hard-line Cylons who want to wipe out the human race; the hard-line humans who want to wipe out the Cylon race; and the moderates who want to co-exist (but each on their own terms, which probably means another war if they win this one).

Dang, this show is good!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Adama is not adopting quite the hard line since his near-death. He is looking at things a little differently. It changed him.


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

danieljanderson said:


> I was suprised. I thought for a time she was a Cylon, pushing the President along much the way 6 does to Baltar.


Yes, but every spylon model we've seen has been killed at least once, only to resurface again. The priestess' death is no guarantee she's NOT a cylon, although the spylons we're certain about all seem to be in pretty good physical shape, so she'd be the first spylon we've seen who's not. I've just assumed that they only use good specimens for spylon sources (and you can't get much better than Six and Boomer).

Also, in the scene between Dee and Commander Adama, when she paused just before speaking, I actually thought she was going to say, "Commander... I'm a cylon."

I have to add a :down: for the "scenes from next week's episode" preview. They give away way too much. Like they took a break from the title sequence scenes, they should take a break from the "next week's episode" preview scenes. Anyone who's watching this show is going to watch next week's episode (even if they're on vacation in Hawaii  ), but anyone who's not already watching the show is probably not going to start watching because they happened upon the preview for next week's Part 2 of this episode. They probably feel like it's too complicated for them to jump in right now anyway.

Still, the best show on television.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Well, a lot of you guys took issue with my comment that Apollo acted like a nancy boy when confronted by the Cylons on the boardng episode. It was good to see him stand up and act like a soldier this episode - I suppose the change could be due to experience, but I like to think that the writers realized he was way too wimpy in the boarding episode just like I did


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Adama sucks!  
-At picking the right people to trust!!!

Starbuck- responsible for son's death
Baltar- responsible for 'Cylon Detector'
Boomer- undetected Cylon model that shot him
Apollo- joins rebellion
Tigh- fuels rebellion
Catman- Worst..CAG..Ever

Dee MUST be a Cylon! 

Feel free to add more names.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

good episode. can't wait for next week. If you think their spoiling with the preview, I agree with Rob Helmerichs. They're setting you up. Look at the shots they use. It's not going to be who you think or someones going to act before it happens.

I think a theme we've seen this season is others trying to take command and realizing the difficulties inherent in trying to lead. Tigh, the new CAG leader and Rosslyn are all certain of their convictions and that they can do a good job. But when the moment of truth comes, it's a lot harder than they thought. You can see the troubled look on Rosslyn's face when she looses the priestess. That will weigh heavily on her and whatever other deaths come from this mission.

I was suprised by the Apollo/Starbuck kiss. Starbuck's a playa!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Dee MUST be a Cylon!
> 
> Feel free to add more names.


Gee...what will Anubys say?

Gaeta, maybe? 

clearly, Adama has changed since his brush with death...he's become more...human! he also acted very strangely with Tigh by not letting him in on the CAG choice...I'm still trying to figure out his reasoning...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think that Adama may have always been a sub-par leader and that's why he got placed on museum duty in the first place.

Nice bit rolling the walnuts in his hand- Queeg much?


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Question on Boomer. If she was the only survivor of the mine explosion, and was rescued as a little girl, does that mean that Cylons grow/age too???

Or did I just misunderstand something again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ovr8ted said:


> Question on Boomer. If she was the only survivor of the mine explosion, and was rescued as a little girl, does that mean that Cylons grow/age too???
> 
> Or did I just misunderstand something again.


Yes and no. The fact that she was an orphan from a destroyed colony simply means that there was no way to check out her background when she infiltrated the fleet.

On the other hand, Caprica Boomie did talk about being raised in Cylon-land in a way that made it seem that they are grown, not built as adults.


----------



## thoughtpwr (Jul 25, 2005)

exactly my thoughts, why would you go on foot through potentially hostile territory to go that far? the president and Appollo should have known better. oh, well we got a kill off some of the cast ....


----------



## thoughtpwr (Jul 25, 2005)

northmoor said:


> I heard the part about "humans being the masters of self-destruction" that Number 6 stated, but at the beginning of that scene I couldn't make out what Baltar was saying. I kept rewinding to go over it, but still couldn't make it all out. Anyone know?
> 
> This is really a great series.


I did the same thing. The thing that frustrates me most about this show is that the dialouge is always garbled or blared over by the background music (oh, I mean forgound music). If I were a writer on this show, I would kill the sound man. I know I do, especially when six is whispering in the doctor's ear.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On the other hand, Caprica Boomie did talk about being raised in Cylon-land in a way that made it seem that they are grown, not built as adults.


or 

they are built as adults but their brain is "grown" from child to adult...


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

thoughtpwr said:


> I did the same thing. The thing that frustrates me most about this show is that the dialouge is always garbled or blared over by the background music (oh, I mean forgound music). If I were a writer on this show, I would kill the sound man. I know I do, especially when six is whispering in the doctor's ear.


I agree. I thought it was just me. I've noticed the same problem on Stargate Atlantis as well.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

The only person on Atlantis I have trouble understanding is Ronin. He's a mumbler.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> or
> 
> they are built as adults but their brain is "grown" from child to adult...


That Anubys is a GENIUS!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That Anubys is a GENIUS!


I see you added the rolleyes just to make sure there's no ambiguity this time


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I see you added the rolleyes just to make sure there's no ambiguity this time


Yes, I've noticed some people have a hard time noticing irony.

Or at least, caring about it!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Anubys said:


> how about the Apollo/Starbuck kiss? that was quite a surprise!


I think the implication was there early on that Starbuck was hot for Apollo, and perhaps the point is that Apollo got the message, and now that he's out on a limb, he wanted to follow-up on that interest. In the meantime, of course, Starbuck's heart (well, y'know) has gone elsewhere...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

jeepair said:


> That sure does do a lot of damage for a shotgun.


When I first saw the weapon before the ambush I thought is looked like a grenade launcher.

When Apollo and Startbuck were shooting at the Cylons with their sidearms, I though the sound effects were goofy.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

My wife noticed that when Adama was giving his press confrence, there was a tall black man standing toward the back of the pool of reporters. His face was in shadow the whole time....perhaps digitally altered. And the last shot of that scene, when Adama is leaving the press room, is seen from the point of view of where that tall black man with the shadowed face was standing.

Go back and look......

Simon is on Galactica...?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

7thton said:


> My wife noticed that when Adama was giving his press confrence, there was a tall black man standing toward the back of the pool of reporters. His face was in shadow the whole time....perhaps digitally altered. And the last shot of that scene, when Adama is leaving the press room, is seen from the point of view of where that tall black man with the shadowed face was standing.
> 
> Go back and look......
> 
> Simon is on Galactica...?


I'm always checking crowd scenes in the fleet for Spylons and thought I saw the same thing.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> There was some really great shot composition in this episode (photography, I mean).


Couldn't agree more! This epsiode (and most) are shot rather poetically. It's delicious.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My, my...not even 1,000 views yet. Appears BG is losing its luster?

And, after this Friday's ep, not another for two weeks. How will we survive?


----------



## Thaed (Nov 25, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> My, my...not even 1,000 views yet. Appears BG is losing its luster?
> And, after this Friday's ep, not another for two weeks. How will we survive?


Well I just watched it today. I always use both TiVos to catch it though in case one fails. 

I'm not sure how touchy-feely this is going to get. I mean, if you are Adama, how do just say "I was wrong, she's the president again and my son is CAG again."

How does that work?

Are they going to put Boomer back in a Viper while they are at it?

What the Frak?

Also, when Apollo said "for Christ's sake" to Starbuck, my closed captioning said it was "for Frak's sake."

Still the best show on television.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> My, my...not even 1,000 views yet. Appears BG is losing its luster?
> 
> And, after this Friday's ep, not another for two weeks. How will we survive?


this forum loses a lot of steam over the weekend!

what do you mean, two weeks? there's no sci-fi friday next week?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> ...what do you mean, two weeks? there's no sci-fi friday next week?


Well, there is...just no BG :down: :down: :down: ...It's an SG-1 marathon.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Well, there is...just no BG :down: :down: :down: ...It's an SG-1 marathon.


Are we talking about this coming Friday, the 26th, or the following Friday, the 2nd?

If it's the 2nd, I can understand them skipping a week since that's Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They usually don't show original programming on holiday weekends...

[as getbak noted while I was answering!]


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getbak said:


> Are we talking about this coming Friday, the 26th, or the following Friday, the 2nd?
> 
> If it's the 2nd, I can understand them skipping a week since that's Labor Day weekend.


The following...as I mentioned in my prior post, AFTER this Friday, we go two weeks until a new BG....can you spell W-I-T-H-D-R-A-W-A-L?!?!?!?


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *I did the same thing. The thing that frustrates me most about this show is that the dialouge is always garbled or blared over by the background music (oh, I mean forgound music). If I were a writer on this show, I would kill the sound man. *


Since my son was born, I got used to watching EVERYTHING with the captions on. 

On this week's podcast, David Eicke said the ep was delivered to the network less than 24 hours from airtime and that there were some last minute post-production headaches involving sound. I don't remember if it specifically involved that Baltar/6 scene, but the audio there *was* garbled more than usual.

Lastly, to those of you listening to the podcasts, is it just me or are they better with *just* Ron Moore. I found the addition of the other producer distracting and their interaction annoying on this week's "show."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> The following...as I mentioned in my prior post, AFTER this Friday, we go two weeks until a new BG....can you spell W-I-T-H-D-R-A-W-A-L?!?!?!?


at least now we have one more week to prepare...it was too sudden!


----------



## Attack (Jul 30, 2001)

Thaed said:


> Also, when Apollo said "for Christ's sake" to Starbuck, my closed captioning said it was "for Frak's sake."


I checked the first showing on my TiVo and the second airing on my Comcast HD-DVR. Appllo said "for Frak's sake" and the close captioning said "for Frak's sake".


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I really wish I had watched t Mini Seris and the first season. This show is cool


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

EchoBravo said:


> Lastly, to those of you listening to the podcasts, is it just me or are they better with *just* Ron Moore. I found the addition of the other producer distracting and their interaction annoying on this week's "show."


Wow, I'm so glad someone else said this, I thought it was just me. I felt like they where giving a lecture in TV-production-101 for a while, then I felt like we where just listening to to the other guy polish Moores a$$! It's like, "Hey guys, can we hear about THIS episode please!"


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Sherminator said:


> Maybe if that whilst on foot, should your team be ambushed by the enemy, you would have more than one gun and multiple positions to fire back from.
> 
> and as for the Duella, vs Six beauty pagent, to coin a phrase used widely in England .. Six has a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp


Six has a face?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ok, most of what I wanted to say about this episode has already been said, but I still feel compelled to complain about the crummy mines that the cylons are using.

Well designed mines shouldn't wait until you step off of them to activate. They go off when you step on them (or touch the tripwire they are connected to). Of course then you don't get the movie drama of standing on the armed mine... (And yes there have been mines actually built and used that didn't blow until you stepped off of them, but its not a great design).

Heck, with the Cylon centurions waiting in ambush they could have used command detonated mines and taken more that one person out with their minefield...


I guess its just one more example of how the Cylons aren't going all out to crush the survivors. Just pushing them hard enough to keep the pressure on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> (And yes there have been mines actually built and used that didn't blow until you stepped off of them, but its not a great design).


I don't know, it seems like both a good terror weapon and a great way to stop a whole bunch of enemy troops in their tracks as they try (realistically, probably in vain) to save the life of their comrade...


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Many antipersonnel mines don't engage until after you step off. The "jumper" mines that we saw in the show are often tripped in that manner.

Sure, setting up elaborate mechanisms like trip wires and such might be a good plan, but they are difficult, dangerous and slow to set up. Planting a simple mine like the one that took out the priestess is the most common way.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Good episode. I like the new baltar, even if it is obvious he is going to do something evil soon.

I don't know if it was just odd acting, but it seemed to me that Zareck (sp?) was a little uncertain and perhaps a little bit religious in truth. Or at least, very distracted.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Isn't the point of a pop up mine to spread the shrapnel out to even more people?


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

danieljanderson said:


> Isn't the point of a pop up mine to spread the shrapnel out to even more people?


Yes. An explosive in the ground has a very small kill radius. An air burst spreads the shrapnel much farther, doing much more damage.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

you know what I'm kind of suprised is that they've captured what 3-4 spylons? They've interrogated them but never really explored them. They just assume their machines and need to sent out the airlock. Where's the Area 51 science experiments? Figuring out just how machine these "humans" are? 

Or are the answers there something the remains of humanity fear to much to find out?


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I don't know if it was just odd acting, but it seemed to me that Zareck (sp?) was a little uncertain and perhaps a little bit religious in truth. Or at least, very distracted.


I have a feeling that Zarek may be a little uneasy about what his sidekick, Meier, has planned for Apollo down on the surface. If so, then the acting was dead on. I found it interesting that Meier even seemed quite upset by the priestess' death and Roslin's reaction to it. It looked like major sympathy on his face, which I didn't expect. I love that just about every character has many sides to them, so no one's completely predictable. These writers are lightyears ahead of (no pun intended) the "24" writers.

Also, the talk of why didn't the cylons just remote detonate those mines to do more damage, or why didn't they use different mines, etc., I was wondering why they'd set a booby trap that depended on them stepping right up next to the first stone marker to rub their hand across the front of it. It's not something you could depend on your intended targets doing with any certainty. What if the priestess is in fact a spylon and she intentionally triggered the mine to start the ambush while at the same time shaking Roslin's resolve?

I know it's a stretch, but I love adding guesses to Cylon Watch 2005.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

tbone526 said:


> Yes. An explosive in the ground has a very small kill radius. An air burst spreads the shrapnel much farther, doing much more damage.


They were mimicing a typical mine style originally dubbed the "Bouncing Betty."

Much like the M16 Bounding Fragmentation mine on this page:
http://science.howstuffworks.com/landmine2.htm


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

The air burst isn't really to increase the effective range, its to increase the lethality of the mine. Blow it up on the ground and you take out the victim's legs and they have a chance to live. Loft it up about 3 feet, and they ain't so lucky.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Speaking of which... I found it amazing that the priest was still in one piece.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Well... yeah, that was a bit beyond reality... but I don't think adding extra gore would have accomplished all that much. 

But using the "trickle fo blood from the corner of the mouth" was a bit much.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lee said "for Frak's sake", not "for Christ's sake". Saw someone else confirm this too, just wanted to double-verify. 



> When thay landed on Kobol and looked up at the ridge they needed to get to.......Was I the only one thinking, "Everyone back on the ship. Let's fly to up there."


Even if they hadn't established that Boomer didn't know the location, only how to get there from a certain location, it wouldn't have made sense for them to fly there, IMO. They are there to, in their own minds at least, fulfill a prophecy, and have to go about it in the ways that are foretold.

Very good episode, as usual. 

/Mike


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Well designed mines shouldn't wait until you step off of them to activate.


I know that this has already been covered, but as soon as I heard the 'click' of the mine, I blurted out "Bouncing Betty!".

It's the difference between a mine designed to maim, and one designed to kill.

And yes, they went easy on the visuals. The actual carnage would have been a bit much.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I have to say that I thought this season was getting off to a slow start, then BAM along comes a great episode like this one. I just hope Scifi doesn't do a split season like they do with Stargate...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I have to say that I thought this season was getting off to a slow start, then BAM along comes a great episode like this one. I just hope Scifi doesn't do a split season like they do with Stargate...


That is the plan, as I have heard...10 episodes...break...10 episodes.

Well, it's not THE Plan. Only the Cyclons know The Plan...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

hefe said:


> That is the plan, as I have heard...10 episodes...break...10 episodes.
> 
> Well, it's not THE Plan. Only the Cyclons know The Plan...


Damnit, I know scifi only does this so as to not compete with network fall schedules, but damn, when are they gonna grow some and realize that they CAN fully compete with them?

What else is in the Friday 10pm slot? Crap I say!


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

hereafter said:


> Also, in the scene between Dee and Commander Adama, when she paused just before speaking, I actually thought she was going to say, "Commander... I'm a cylon."


I thought she was going to confess her part in the President's escape. After all, Adama had just been talking about betrayal.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I got a kick out of Baltar smoking in his laboratory. What the heck is he working on anyway?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I got a kick out of Baltar smoking in his laboratory. What the heck is he working on anyway?


Improved nicotine delivery? 
Ah-Ha! Cylons = Big Tobacco!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think he's working on anything other than spying/eavesdropping.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I don't think he's working on anything other than spying/eavesdropping.


He may be working on Six, _The Natural Male Enhancer_


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

As far as the mine goes...........yes it seemed old school to me as well.........could it have been left from an earlier time?? I mean the headstones were.................

I have noticed this season that Six's face seems harder.......leaner. I do not know if this is my eyes, or a trick of make up, but it makes her less attractive to me than she was in the first season.

Who is Simon??


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dirk1843 said:


> Who is Simon??


Simon is the new spylon - the doctor from The Farm episode last week.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

dirk1843 said:


> I have noticed this season that Six's face seems harder.......leaner. I do not know if this is my eyes, or a trick of make up, but it makes her less attractive to me than she was in the first season.


I can agree with that. Boomer looks harder too, although, in a different way. Overall, I like the way the women characters are not just eye candy, but play major roles and actually have minds that work, , , er, programming.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

In the podcast, it was pointed out that the scene between Adama and Dualla was moved in editing. It was originally going to take place after the docking-accident, immediatelly following their interaction in the CIC, after she followed him into his quarters. That might be why it feels a little out of place. 

/Mike


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dirk1843 said:


> I have noticed this season that Six's face seems harder.......leaner. I do not know if this is my eyes, or a trick of make up, but it makes her less attractive to me than she was in the first season.


I've noticed that ever since Cobol, she's wearing lip gloss instead of bright red listick...

I'm sure the changes are deliberate, reflecting her transformation from Baltar's sex toy to his spiritual guide.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sure the changes are deliberate, reflecting her transformation from Baltar's sex toy to his spiritual guide.


Why can't she be both?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah... Baltar is looking less and less like the flighty and amusing genius ... and more like the crazed, devious Baltar from the original series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Why can't she be both?


Because the transformation is more dramatically interesting?

As much as I liked Pin-Up Six, I like more a show tht is willing to have its characters evolve over time. And Six certainly seems to be evolving (along with Baltar, and probably in reaction to him). It's a fascinating dynamic, and I don't mind the loss of Pin-Up Six.

As long as we can still have The Planet of Naked Boomers.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't mind the loss of Pin-Up Six.
> 
> As long as we can still have The Planet of Naked Boomers.


Corrected to reflect my thoughts:

I don't mind the loss of Pin-Up Six.

 As long as we can still have The Planet of Naked Boomers.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Simon is the new spylon - the doctor from The Farm episode last week.


I did not remeber his name.............I have been refering to him in my mind as "doc"...........really the only Spylon who's name has stuck with me is Boomer.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> What else is in the Friday 10pm slot? Crap I say!


 _Monk_


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

dirk1843 said:


> As far as the mine goes...........yes it seemed old school to me as well.........could it have been left from an earlier time?? I mean the headstones were.................


I've thought this, too. Boomer's attempt to stop them kind of contradicts it, but maybe it was just another thing she knew from the scriptures?


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

MassD said:


> Yeah... Baltar is looking less and less like the flighty and amusing genius ... and more like the crazed, devious Baltar from the original series.


Shooting someone in the back and killing them will do that to you...


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

questfortruth said:


> Shooting someone in the back and killing them will do that to you...


But allowing the Cylons to kill billions of people doesn't?


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've noticed that ever since Cobol, she's wearing lip gloss instead of bright red listick...
> 
> I'm sure the changes are deliberate, reflecting her transformation from Baltar's sex toy to his spiritual guide.


One thing about Six is that she looks very different when you see her full face than when you see her in profile. In profile the angles of her face are much sharper, especially her jawline. This season (in which she seems to be appearing quite a bit less, BTW), she's almost always in profile.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

vman41 said:


> ...
> When Apollo and Startbuck were shooting at the Cylons with their sidearms, I though the sound effects were goofy.


I thought so too... Instead of having the usual 'BLAM' type of sound for the weapons they were more of a 'click-FOOSH' sound. The sound didn't even synch up to the weapons that well, it seemed to be just a hair early or late, and a couple of times you heard the sound of a shot fired without the weapons slide moving. It actually sounded to me like they left in the sound of the prop guns actuating the slide (which sounds an awful lot like those pistols that move the slide in arcade games like Time Crisis) and just added a poor choice for the blast noise. The guns sounded more like old-school black powder rifles than modern cartridge-round weapons...


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

Tangent said:


> I thought so too... Instead of having the usual 'BLAM' type of sound for the weapons they were more of a 'click-FOOSH' sound. The sound didn't even synch up to the weapons that well, it seemed to be just a hair early or late, and a couple of times you heard the sound of a shot fired without the weapons slide moving. It actually sounded to me like they left in the sound of the prop guns actuating the slide (which sounds an awful lot like those pistols that move the slide in arcade games like Time Crisis) and just added a poor choice for the blast noise. The guns sounded more like old-school black powder rifles than modern cartridge-round weapons...


 At least they don't use "disco gun" effects like Cartoon Network does. :down:


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

7thton said:


> My wife noticed that when Adama was giving his press confrence, there was a tall black man standing toward the back of the pool of reporters. His face was in shadow the whole time....perhaps digitally altered. And the last shot of that scene, when Adama is leaving the press room, is seen from the point of view of where that tall black man with the shadowed face was standing.
> 
> Go back and look......
> 
> Simon is on Galactica...?


Does anyone have a screen capture of the scene?


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

Tangent said:


> I thought so too... Instead of having the usual 'BLAM' type of sound for the weapons they were more of a 'click-FOOSH' sound. The sound didn't even synch up to the weapons that well, it seemed to be just a hair early or late, and a couple of times you heard the sound of a shot fired without the weapons slide moving. It actually sounded to me like they left in the sound of the prop guns actuating the slide (which sounds an awful lot like those pistols that move the slide in arcade games like Time Crisis) and just added a poor choice for the blast noise. The guns sounded more like old-school black powder rifles than modern cartridge-round weapons...


But most of the time we've heard the weapons in past episodes they've been undersupplied and haven't had the "big bullets". Their sidearms shoot somewhat normal bullets in addition to larger, explosive projectiles (these are what they were low on when the Cylons boarded Galactica). I think the "foosh" sound is meant to sound more like a grenade launcher and is associated with the more powerful explosive rounds.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm back! did you miss me? did you even notice I was gone?!  

I'm still Intrigued by the Adama/Dee conversation...yes, it felt out of place, but do you think that this is Adama's way of bringing Dee back to his circle? 

Adama is not stupid, he probably figured out who helped Lee escape...so he has a private conversation with Dee and shows his trust in her...Dee is back to being a loyal soldier...without having to mention it at all... 


p.s. Rob and Big_daddy....we don't want naked Boomer, we want bondage Boomer!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> p.s. Rob and Big_daddy....we don't want naked Boomer, we want bondage Boomer!


Speak for yourself.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Since there are so many, I'll take one of each please


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> Speak for yourself.


haven't you figured it out yet?

I am all that matters.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> p.s. Rob and Big_daddy....we don't want naked Boomer, we want bondage Boomer!


It would seem that your time in the nice mental health facility was not fruitful...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

So I saw Boomer last night; she was wearing a tube top and a plaid schoolgirl skirt, she was riding one of those coin-op horsey rides that you see outside of the supermarket, and was eating a popsicle. Thing is, BSG wasn't on last night, was it? Maybe I was dreaming. Oh, well that would have been a weird episode anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mmmmm, Schoolgirl Boomer.

She makes feel feel all dirty inside...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It would seem that your time in the nice mental health facility was not fruitful...


the lady with the cattle prod was surprisingly gentle... 

schoolgirl Boomer...hmmm...

I see we're ignoring my incredibly thoughtful analysis of the Adama/Dee conversation...was I too brilliant, perhaps?


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

Kevdog said:


> But allowing the Cylons to kill billions of people doesn't?


Not quite the same thing. He had no idea at the time that Six was a Spylon, when he gave her access to the defense computers...his actions were entirely self-serving and amoral, but they did not rise to the level of (deliberate) murder.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> the lady with the cattle prod was surprisingly gentle...
> 
> schoolgirl Boomer...hmmm...
> 
> I see we're ignoring my incredibly thoughtful analysis of the Adama/Dee conversation...was I too brilliant, perhaps?


I say more about naked, bondage, schoolgirl Boomers and less about Dee/Adama! Unless we're talking naked, bondage, schoolgirl Dee!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Naked Boomer in high heels... Excuse me, have to go now.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

questfortruth said:


> Not quite the same thing. He had no idea at the time that Six was a Spylon, when he gave her access to the defense computers...his actions were entirely self-serving and amoral, but they did not rise to the level of (deliberate) murder.


yes, it's unfair to blame him for the deaths...after all, he thought she was just another spy trying to steal military technology...

I'm not being sarcastic...he knew he was violating state secrets -- and he did it to get into Six's pants -- but he had no idea she was a cylon and he was giving away the keys to the planetary defense...

of course, had he known, would he still have done it?


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

Anubys said:


> of course, had he known, would he still have done it?


Good question...I don't think so. That would have required a greater exercise of will and intestinal fortitude, than the "good" doctor was capable of at the time.

Part of what makes the evolution of his character interesting/compelling- for me, at least- is the way that he has become more of an active agent of violence. Shooting someone in the back, injecting the Chief in the brig...

It's an interesting mirror to how Rosalyn's character has become more ruthless...


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

questfortruth said:


> but they did not rise to the level of (deliberate) murder.


There are many people who think there's a difference between murder & killing someone in defense of your own or another's life & find nothing wrong with Baltar's shooting of the LT. But that's a discussion for a different forum.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

dirk1843 said:


> ...Who is Simon??


As noted before Simon is a Spylon. Here is an early prototype:


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> As noted before Simon is a Spylon. Here is an early prototype:


I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

JPinAZ said:


> There are many people who think there's a difference between murder & killing someone in defense of your own or another's life & find nothing wrong with Baltar's shooting of the LT. But that's a discussion for a different forum.


Right, but my point was that Baltar was capable of acting decisively, whereas he started out the series as a (mostly passive) weenie...

After reflecting on the early model Simon-Cylon, I'm wondering if my old "speak and spell" was a prototype for the "Imperious Leader" model cylon.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

I wonder if the actor who played the original Baltar is dead. If not, maybe he can make a guest appearance or two as a Spylon.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Wow, this is the first time I've realized "Hey, it's Friday! BSG is on tonight!" Usually I start anticipating on Thursday. 

I think tonights episode is going to be cool. I have a hunch this will be the de-facto season one finale...


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Kevdog said:


> I wonder if the actor who played the original Baltar is dead. If not, maybe he can make a guest appearance or two as a Spylon.


John Colicos has, indeed, passed on.


----------



## questfortruth (Feb 18, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> Wow, this is the first time I've realized "Hey, it's Friday! BSG is on tonight!" Usually I start anticipating on Thursday.
> 
> I think tonights episode is going to be cool. I have a hunch this will be the de-facto season one finale...


No, there's more great stuff to come this season.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

questfortruth said:


> No, there's more great stuff to come this season.


No doubt, but...


Spoiler



I bet they wrap up a couple of plot-lines tonight and the rest of the season will head in a new direction.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just curious but... why is latrobe7's message a spoiler? It's just his opinion, not based on any secret knowledge or even the previews... and it doesn't even contain any actual spoilers. Am I missing one of the spoiler rules??

Thx.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Just curious but... why is latrobe7's message a spoiler? It's just his opinion, not based on any secret knowledge or even the previews... and it doesn't even contain any actual spoilers. Am I missing one of the spoiler rules??
> 
> Thx.


It is my opinion but I'm being extra careful because


Spoiler



it is kind of based on podcast info


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Bump to top for Universal HD airing of this episode. 

So yeah.. I didn't think they'd kill off the priestess. Being the spiritual leader for the whole fleet, this could be an interesting turn of events. I'm also interesting in how Adama's planning on getting the fleet back together without losing his credibility.


----------

